# Any other suggestions for excessive shedding?



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Cain is a shedding machine. I have had GSD's all my life, and of course they all shed, BUT....he sheds far worse than any of my others. I bought a furminator, which does help, but it seems to almost "cut" his hair. I just recently started using Shed Stop in his food. I can tell a small difference, but only been using a couple of weeks. Anyone use anything different that seems to be really good?


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

I noticed a vast improvement in shedding when I was feeding my dogs fish and potato food. When not feeding them that I use the furminator and add Dr. Maggie's (oil supplement) to their food. I has helped also. 

Tina


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse went on Orijen food and he seemed to slow down on shedding (also though he swims every day now that summer is here and that might be the big difference too)


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Brewer's Yeast! I put Ary on this before spring shedding season and she is down to normal dog shedding lol. It is also good supposedly to keep fleas away.It also made her coat look better.


----------



## OllieGSD (Feb 21, 2007)

GroomStar Defelter - This removes more fur than anything else I have ever used...

http://www.dogsportgear.com/dog-grooming.htm


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Extra baths- seems to loosen all of the under coat and voila! three days of brushing and the major stuff is gone - For Timer's sake anyway.....


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

how many times do you bathe him?


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks guys for suggestions. I take him to a groomer once a month for a bath. We used to give him baths, but OMG.....the hair and the time. It would take about 3 hours total for the whole process. We would bathe him, and comb and comb and comb with 4 fans on him to get the hair off and to dry him. It only cost $25 to have it done. They don't comb as much as we did when drying, but it is so worth letting them do it. Surprisingly, he does stay pretty clean in between baths. He doesn't roll on his back when he is outside.....he ususally waits until he is in the living room on the rug lol


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW if we had someone here to do it for $25 it'd be SO worth it- I only bathe him once in the Summer and then before winter hits.... Trick is to brush him every day for three days right after the bath


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't comb or brush him near as much as I should. It has been so hot the last couple of weeks here when I get off from work. It is 95 right now here. It does help to comb more often. I do usually comb him alot right after a bath. I HAVE to, or my hardwood floors look like white carpet lol


----------

